# Möglichst günstiges 10 Zoll Tablet für große PDF-Dateien?



## ischiadicus (7. Mai 2017)

*Möglichst günstiges 10 Zoll Tablet für große PDF-Dateien?*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich suche ein 10 Zoll Tablet, was mir große PDF Dateien, insbesondere bebilderte Lehrbücher, problemlos anzeigt, ohne das Seiten erst laden müssen, zittriges Scrollen etc. Damit hat mein leistungsstarkes Xiaomi Air mit Adobereader schon Probleme .. und das ist nervig.

Das Gerät sollte schon Android 6.0 haben und sonst keinerlei große Fehler aufweisen. Eine gute Displayauflösung wäre nicht schlecht, und Youtubevideos sollten sich in HD abspielen können (kein Muss).

Habt Ihr Vorschläge?

Besten Dank im Voraus! 

Gruß, ischiadicus


----------



## ischiadicus (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Möglichst günstiges 10 Zoll Tablet für große PDF-Dateien?*

Keiner Vorschläge? Was denkt ihr bzgl. Firetablets, wenn man mal die Videoabspielqualitäten außer Acht lässt?

Generell: Auf was für technische Spezifikationen sollte ich in meinem Fall achten? Hauptsächlich starke Prozessoren mit guter Grafikkarte? RAM wäre egal, Auflösung ist eher geringer zu wählen?


Gruß, ischiadicus


----------



## fotoman (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Möglichst günstiges 10 Zoll Tablet für große PDF-Dateien?*



ischiadicus schrieb:


> Keiner Vorschläge?


Dann schreibe ich doch mal meine Gedanken dazu, einen konkreten Gerätevorschlag mit Android habe ich nicht. Warum, ergibt sich aus den Gedanken.

M.M.n. ist der von Dir erwähnte "Adobereader" eines der Hauptprobleme. Egal, ob unter Windows oder Android (bei mir ein recht altes 9" Tablet): der Reader ist lahm. Getoppt in Sachen Schläfrigkeit wird der Adobe-Reader nur noch von den Javascript-PDF Anzeigeprogrammen in Firefox oder Chrome.

Hast Du schon einmal alle verfügbaren (kostenlosen) PDF-Anzeigeapps durchprobiert, ob die genauso langsam (oder gar noch langsamer) sind?

Ich habe das Spiel für mein Windows-Tablet und PDF- Anzeigeprogrammen (extra keine Apps, bei Anzeige muss der selbe Reader auf dem Tablet und dem Desktop erledigen) mal gemacht und bin dort beim PDF-XChange Viewer angekommen. Der ist zwar auf meinem 12" Atom-Tablet (Chuwi Hi12, Windows 10) auch nicht gerade so performant, wie ich es mir wünsche, aber erheblich schneller wie der auf dem selben Tablet getestete Adobe Reader unter Androidn 5.1.

Wenn ich mal irgendwann Zeit und Lust habe, schreibe ich mir doch selber einen Reader, der die Anzeige so regelt, wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Ich habe das gerade bei mir nochmal versucht:
ein technisches Dokument (PDF, 2140 Seiten, 30 MB mit hunderten von Bildern und klickbarem Inhaltsverzeichnis) kann  ich auf meinem Atom x5-z8300 Tablet mit dem PDF XChange Viewer problemlos und sofort öffnen und ebenso problemlos darin scrollen/suchen.

Mache ich exakt das Selbe auf meienm Laptop (i5-4300U) mit dem Acrobat-Reader, dauert das Öffnen viele Sekunden, jedes Scollen darin wird zur Qual (Aussetzer für 1-2 Sekunden alle paar Seiten) und wehe, ich möchte darin suchen: es dauert mind. 5 Sekunden, bis ich im Suchdialog etwas eingeben kann. Brauchbar wird der Adobe-Reader auf dem Laptop mir diesem Dokument erst, wenn ich es einmal durch den PDF-Drucker schicke und damit u.A. alle klickbaren Lin

Das identische Verhalten lässt sich auch mit Zeitschriften PDFs beobachten (weniger Seiten, mehr Bilder und größere PDFs).

Womit ich auch bei der HW-Ausstattung angekommen bin, die ich mir für eine solche (theoretisch ja recht einfache) Aufgabe wünsche:

große Bildschirmgröße. 9,7" bei 4:3 wären mein Minimum und für mich gegenüber 10,1" mit 16:9 zu bevorzugen.
12" bei 3:2 (Chuwi Hi12, Surface Pro 3 usw.) finde ich noch viel angenehmer, da ich erst ab dieser Bildschirmbreite (2cm mehr wie bei meinem 16:9 10,6" Surface Pro 2) muss ich mit meinen Augen (Mitte 40, Brille) nicht mehr horizontal bei A4-Dokumenten scrollen.
Wobei bereits bei 10,6" bei 16:9 das Dispaly breiter ist wie Din A4. Wenn der Viewer dabei die gesamte Bildschirmbreite nutzt (keine Scrollbalken/Lesezeichen), sollte das genügen.
hohe Auflösung: das erhöht zwar die Anforderung an die CPU und das PDF-Anzeigeprogramm. Aber ich gehe oft bei kleiner gedruckten Abschnitten einfach näher an das Display heran (wie früher auch an die Zeitschrift) anstatt zu zoomen. Denn  nach dem Zoomen (und zurück zoomen, um weiter lesen zu können) ist unter Garantie der Auschnitt nicht mehr dort, wo er vorher war, ich muss mich neu orientieren und das kostet unnötig Zeit und Aufwand (den ich beim Lesen einer Zeitschrift auf Papier nicht habe).
Den Unterschied zwischn 207 PPI (Surface Pro 2) ud 216 PPI (Chuwi Hi12) merke ich dabei nicht, den von 135 PPI (mein altes 11,6" Netbook) oder auch 188 PPI (8" Tablet mit 1280x800) aber durchaus. Auf dem 8" Tablet wirkt der gleich groß dargestelte Ausschnitt des PDF unschärfer, obwohl das physikalisch gesehen Schwachsinn sein muss.
CPU Performance: diese ist entscheidend für die Umwandlung des PDF zur Anzeige. Aber nur dann, wenn die App/Software auch etwas taugt. Wobei man fehlende CPU-Leistung durch eine gute Software oft ausgleichen könnte (Adobe kann das anscheinend nicht, die fordern, wie auch bei ihrere übigen Software, einfach eine bessere CPU).
Ich hatte unter
Tablet gesucht, Anwendungsgebiet: ebooks und pdf lesen, Filme und Serien gucken, max. 200,- €
aus Spaß mal ein paar Benchmarks mit unterschiedlichen PDF-Engines unter Windows gepostet. Mit Ausnahme des ersten Öffnens eines PDFs kann selbst eine langsame CPU (Atom x5-Z8300) eine A4 PDF-Seite in unter 2 Sekuden rendern. Zusammen mit genügend Ram reicht das dann auch, um nach dem Überfliegen einer Zeitungsseite die nächsten 4-5 Seiten schnell zu überscrollen, wenn man sie nicht lesen will.
GPU: Ist nahezu egal. Mehr wie die reine Anzeige und das Zoomen wird nicht benötigt, und das können auch uralt GPUs. Einen PDF-Renderer mit GPU-Unterstützung habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Ram: nun ja, wenn der Reader etwas taugt und Du fortlaufen liest und eher selten kreuz und quer im Doument springst, dann könnte der Reader das Ram sinnvoll zur Pufferung nutzen. Ob er das tut, kann leider nur ein Test zeigen.


----------



## ischiadicus (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Möglichst günstiges 10 Zoll Tablet für große PDF-Dateien?*

Vielen lieben Dank für deine informative Antwort, fotoman. Und insbesondere danke für diesen einfachen Kniff:


> Getoppt in Sachen Schläfrigkeit wird der Adobe-Reader nur noch von den Javascript-PDF Anzeigeprogrammen in Firefox oder Chrome.



Zumindest Firefox toppt Adobe Reader in meinem Fall massiv! Wirklich schändlich für Adobe reader.

Für konkrete Tablettipps bin ich dankbar.


----------

